# Trujillo desde el cielo - by Rocks



## carlostrujillo (Dec 13, 2011)

buen contraste de al_7heaven ... seria bueno que haga lo mismo con las demás fotos para poderlas apreciar mejor :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Despues de la editada de al_7heaven, las otras fotos se ven muy oscuras, sobre todo las primeras.


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quien diga que no es bonito Trujillo, no sé de qué estamos hablando.

Gracias Rocks!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Dios!!! al fin alguien sube las fotos que todo este tiempo necesitabamos!!!!!

Trujillo Rocks! vales un Trujillo!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta foto me ha dejado en Shock.



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Ahora suelto algunas más
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias al_7heaven! Tb libidito y angelex por sus comentarios, en cuanto arregle mi laptop subo mas


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Esta seccion del foro pasa bien desapercibida eh, 2 días ya y angelex y libidito recién ven el thread :lol: saludos amigos


----------



## manujam (Oct 27, 2011)

:cheers: Buen avance; Azul, rojo, verde, están bacanes las pics, se nota desarrollo!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Grax manujam!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Esta seccion del foro pasa bien desapercibida eh, 2 días ya y angelex y libidito recién ven el thread :lol: saludos amigos


Es que no esta dentro de las secciones principales, hay que bajar el cursor para ver los threads, de casualidad hice eso y vi tu thread, por eso he estado pasando algunas fotos tuyas al thread de muestra urbana.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

aqui algunas fotos más


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Iré editando, cropeando, iluminando algunas y las volveré a postear, sobretodo las primeras. 
Aún tengo algunas más por trabajar.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Las de 7_heaven están algo rojas-café o de color tierra; en su lugar deberían de lucir como la primera que muestro. 

*Casi normal (recontra photoshopeada :lol: pero con buen resultado). Por cierto, buenas fotos, si tengo tiempo arreglo alguna que sea interesante tal y como la siguiente. 
*









*Color tierra (7_heaven)
*









*Azul (original)*


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

En realidad le has puesto mucho contraste (o algún efecto similar), al punto que no se logran apreciar algunos detalles y el color verde se vuelve casi negro. Las de al_7heaven, se ajustan más a como se vería realmente.

Buenas tomas!


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

cmonzonc said:


> Las de 7_heaven están algo rojas-café o de color tierra; en su lugar deberían de lucir como la primera que muestro


...no lo hice con photoshop, las edite online con Pixlr por lo que fue a la volada nomas para quitarles el azul...


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

A380_luis said:


> En realidad le has puesto mucho contraste (o algún efecto similar), al punto que no se logran apreciar algunos detalles y el color verde se vuelve casi negro. Las de al_7heaven, se ajustan más a como se vería realmente.
> 
> Buenas tomas!


Cuestión de gustos. Aunque también depende de la pantalla en la que se observa y como está calibrada, yo lo veo igual de verdes y la de 7_heaven con un tono tierra que hace que parezca Bagdad o Egipto. 



al_7heaven said:


> ...no lo hice con photoshop, las edite online con Pixlr por lo que fue a la volada nomas para quitarles el azul...


Se entiende. Igual buena transformación.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

La más real es la de Christian. Si vieran la original es casi transparente, por eso las oscurecí. Gracias por sus aportes!


----------



## carlostrujillo (Dec 13, 2011)

me gusta mas el contraste de cmonzonc :cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta foto se ve como realmente es en vivo.



cmonzonc said:


> Las de 7_heaven están algo rojas-café o de color tierra; en su lugar deberían de lucir como la primera que muestro.
> 
> *Casi normal (recontra photoshopeada :lol: pero con buen resultado). Por cierto, buenas fotos, si tengo tiempo arreglo alguna que sea interesante tal y como la siguiente.
> *


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

​


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

​


----------



## Javitrux (Jun 20, 2013)

Viendo las excelentes tomas aéreas de nuestro amigo Rocks, ¿en que parte de la ciudad podría establecerse una Zona Financiera?

Creo que ese gran terreno al frente del Real Plaza sería una buena opción, ¿que opinan?


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Recién veo este hilo, muy buenas tomas! se puede sacar pecho con estas fotos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ Gracias Sound!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Javitrux said:


> Viendo las excelentes tomas aéreas de nuestro amigo Rocks, ¿en que parte de la ciudad podría establecerse una Zona Financiera?
> 
> Creo que ese gran terreno al frente del Real Plaza sería una buena opción, ¿que opinan?


Si se establece ahí sería excelente!! Pero también otro al norte de la ciudad


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelentes tomas Rocks, de lujo!


----------



## luchop (Dec 26, 2007)

Lindas fotos, es una ciudad con pocos edificios no?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

luchop said:


> Lindas fotos, es una ciudad con pocos edificios no?


 Si, pero aumentan continuamente


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Espectaculares tomas Rocks kay:


----------



## Sky_Net (Dec 20, 2009)

Que ricas fotos!!! 


Buen trabajo Trujillo Rocks son las mejores tomas aéreas de los últimos tiempos, el clima estuvo despejado y también nuestra ciudad esta cada día mas llena de edificios.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Muy buenas tomas Rocks! 
No me había dado cuenta de éste hilo. Se nota bastante crecimiento vertical


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias amigos! Lo hize con mucho cariño para nuestra hermosa ciudad


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowww que foto!!! :cheers: Que densa se esta volviendo la ciudad!




Trujillo_Rocks said:


> [
> 
> ​


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Que tal crecimiento vertical de Trujillo en tan poco tiempo. Uno recien se percata del avance desde el cielo.

Buenas fotos Rock's


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias Rasogu kay:
Sí, la verdad que es difícil captar desde dentro de la ciudad el verdadero crecimiento vertical que se está dando, desde un avión es una buena alternativa para lograrlo.


----------

